# AnyBody interested in classic yacht regattas?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please contact me via the forurm or via my website

www.liliade.com


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Tantalizing*

We have one at our club. Last year there were about 25 entrants; Hereshoff's, Alden's, Rhodes' - schooners, ketches and sloops. Lovely to watch. I keep waiting for my boat to be old enough to join in, but they haven't advanced the cutoff date (1972, I think) for a long time. The start's at 09:30 on September 16, 2006 More info here: http://www.pequotyc.com/ click on the "open regattas" section.


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

There is a pretty good turnout for the classic race at our S. Calf club.

Info on the McNish Classic is at www.pcyc.org


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

For "Classic" races, is it the build date or the design date that would qualify a boat?

I know that at PYC, you might race an Atlantic Class One Design based on it's design date, but there are some boats at neighboring CPYC that would fail to qualify based on their more recent build dates. Which date is the governing one? My boat, designed in 1974, was built in 1976. Close, yet still not qualified as a "Clasic".


----------

